# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Steve McQueen's scoot

## tod evans

Out of my league, maybe somebody here's interested though...



*Steve McQueen's 1938 Harley-Davidson heads to the auction block*

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/...ntcmp=features

No one will ever be as cool as Steve McQueen, but owning his Harley-Davidson might be the next best thing.

McQueen's 1938 Harley WLD Solo Sport will be sold at a Mecum Auctions event in Anaheim, California. The bike still wears its original factory paint, and its odometer shows 21,000 miles.

The Harley's pedigree is fully documented, including a certificate of authenticity from McQueen's 1984 estate sale. It also comes with a few of McQueen's own tools, which were found in a frame-mounted tool box when the bike was first sold.

The last major McQueen motoring artifact to cross the auction block was a 1951 Chevrolet Styleline DeLuxe Convertible. McQueen drove in his last film, The Hunter, and purchased after shooting wrapped. Subsequently bought by Rick Harrison, of the History Channel show "Pawn Stars," the Chevy sold for $88,000 at an Auctions America event last January.

That's chump change compared to the $984,000 paid for the Nomex fire suit McQueen wore in Le Mans, or the $1.375 million paid for the 1971 Porsche 911S McQueen drove in that iconic movie.

Seemingly everything associated with the King of Cool attracts money, and this Harley probably won't be any different.

The Mecum Anaheim auction will be held November 21 through 23, with the Harley-Davidson scheduled to be sold on the final day. For more details, visit the Mecum website.

http://www.mecum.com/auctions/lot_de...=AN1113-175374

----------


## donnay

Nice...

----------


## invisible

That's really sweet!  Better be careful of that suicide clutch, though.

----------


## pcosmar

> Out of my league, maybe somebody here's interested though...


Interested? hell yes,, 
Within the realm of possibility?,, not likely.

----------


## Cowlesy

I'd love to get my paws on his bike from The Great Escape.

----------


## brushfire

Dude was a bada$$... jump scene was ad-lib too - first try.

----------


## oyarde

I am still let down I could not come up with enough to buy Oswald's wedding ring

----------


## eduardo89

If you're interested in celebrity's former motor vehicles, I'm selling Jon Voight's old car.

----------


## RonZeplin

> Dude was a bada$$... jump scene was ad-lib too - first try.


Bud Ekins did the jump.

----------


## green73

Any Pawn Stars fans here? Rick Harrison would nut over this. He's a libertarian; somebody let him know!

----------


## oyarde

> Bud Ekins did the jump.


 I had an old Triumph once that was originally bought at his dealership.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Any Pawn Stars fans here? Rick Harrison would nut over this. He's a libertarian; somebody let him know!


He is?

Linky link plz...

----------


## green73

> He is?
> 
> Linky link plz...


“I truly believe that if government just stepped out of the way, we’d have a trade surplus, we’d be energy independent, we would have full employment, and there’d be so much money out there that basically like it used to be in this country, there would be charitable hospitals all over this country… I’m a total libertarian.”

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...tar-is-fed-up/

----------


## hated

man, that's a gorgeous machine.

----------

